# Red Claw Crab Care



## Sammy4ever (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello, 
I just bought a 10 gallon tank for 2 red claw crabs. I have no idea how to care for them. If you have any information on their care, it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!
-Sammy <3


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Wrongcrowd.com - Freshwater Red Clawed Crabs

You should do research before you buy a creature. :3


----------



## Sammy4ever (Aug 8, 2011)

I didn't buy the crabs yet, just the 10 gallon tank, because it was on sale.:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol, I was going to say, 'research before you buy', but you haven't bought them yet, so ignore that. 

Pigeonfish's site is good, and I found another one: Crabs Habitat by Atlantis Underwater Islands - Red Claw Crabs

Good luck! Post pics when you get them! They are super cute!


----------



## Sammy4ever (Aug 8, 2011)

Photo 1.jpg
I just bought them! Yay!


----------



## Sammy4ever (Aug 8, 2011)

Photo 1.jpg


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Sammy, your pictures aren't showing up. Did you upload them to the forum?


----------



## Sammy4ever (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know how to upload pics. how do you do it?


----------

